# Overige rubrieken > Peilingen >  Peiling van de week: Ik denk dat groene thee gezonder is dan zwarte thee

## Leontien

> Bijna driekwart van de Nederlanders (73 procent) gelooft dat groene thee gezonder is dan zwarte thee vanwege de antioxidanten die zouden beschermen tegen kanker. Maar dat groene thee gezonder is dan zwarte thee is een fabel. Zwarte thee bevat net zoveel antioxidanten als de groene variant, alleen de samenstelling verschilt.


Nu.nl

Heb jij altijd gedacht dat groene thee gezonder is dan zwarte thee?

Breng je stem uit en licht eventueel hieronder toe!

----------


## nanajuna

gedacht niet echt, wat ik wel wist is dat als je zelf thee maakt dat je uw zakje niet te lang mag laten trekken, dat zou dan wel kanker kunnen veroorzaken. 

Zo heb ik het toch eens gelezen ;-)

----------

